# Finishing sauce for Chuckie.......



## john3198 (Dec 22, 2009)

Planning on my first Chuckie tomorrow and was intrested in your recommendations for a finishing sauce after it is pulled. Thinking of trying Rivet's KC style. 

Thoughts?


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 22, 2009)

Let me bump this post. I can't offer any suggestions, perhaps someone else can.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm sure Rivet's sauce would be great on the chuckie, go for it!
How are you cooking it, meaning temp and such.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks, FIU. I don't have it on yet. Rubbed with a light application of my standard rub I use for ribs and pp - brown sugar based with onion, garlic, herbs, etc. Not heavy like I do ribs. 

Plan to smoke at 225-250 with lump and hickory to 165 then foil to 205. 

Sound OK? This is my first one.

Will do Qview.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds like a great plan, good foiling time and temps.
You don't technically need to use a sauce for a chuckie, Rivet's is a good choice if using one but they are usually so tender than you could go either way.
Since it is your first be aware that there is a good chance you will run into a stall during the smoke, depending on the size and thickness of the chuckie will make a difference but normally they will stall for 45 minutes to an hour+

Good luck, you're going to love it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 22, 2009)

What he said...


----------



## john3198 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks, guys.

FIU - thanks for the advice. will look for the stall. This is about a 3 1/2 pound roast.


----------



## flash (Dec 22, 2009)

Easy. Jeff's Sauce, Dewey's Dirt Road Sauce, Bone Sucking Sauce or Blue Front Sauce.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 23, 2009)

Did it up tonight with a bit of Rivet's Memphis style sauce - gerat!!!!


----------

